# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Vladimir à l'adoption

## La voie féline

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Vladimir
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 4 ans 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 92 - Hauts-de-Seine
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0685604724
*E-mail :* lavoiefeline@hotmail.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 

Vladimir à l'adoption
Naissance : Janvier 2019

Retrouvez son profil complet sur notre site internet officiel : https://lavoiefeline.fr

Adoption sur PARIS SUD et Région parisienne SUD PARIS uniquement.


Histoire : Vladimir a été repéré par une propriétaire en résidence privée qui nourrit les chats abandonnés qui passent dans son jardin. En effet, son cas l'a interpellé car il présentait des difficultés pour se déplacer ; ce qui faisait de lui un chat vulnérable face aux dangers de lextérieur, car moins rapide pour se déplacer, courir ou sauter en cas de d'urgence. Il a donc été sorti de la rue pour sa protection et les soins nécessaires.

Notre association ne recevant aucune subvention, ce sont les dons et les adhésions qui nous permettent de réaliser notre travail en faveur des animaux.
Découvrez comment nous aider ici : https://lavoiefeline.fr/don


Caractère : Vladimir est un jeune chat tigré gris et beige réservé, discret et gourmand ! Avec son regard tendre, il est très observateur. Cest un chat doux qui ne recherche que la paix, enfin, après un parcours difficile depuis sa naissance. Encore un peu timide vis-à-vis des humains ; de gros progrès sont visibles depuis ces dernières semaines, mais il aura besoin dadoptants patients et dun environnement calme. Il a en effet besoin de prendre encore confiance en lhumain.
En résumé, cest un adorable chat qui ne demande quà sépanouir !

*****NOTE AU FUTUR ADOPTANT *****
Vie en appartement (avec extérieur sécurisé) préconisée, dans un foyer calme avec adoptants patients.


Entente chat: Ok si pas dominant
Entente chien : A tester
Entente enfant : Ok si doux et respectueux.


Santé : Propre  vacciné  identifié  stérilisé 
Vladimir est en très bonne santé, toutefois il souffre dataxie, qui est un trouble de l'équilibre et de la coordination des mouvements, d'origine neurologique. Cela ne lempêche pas dêtre plein de vie et débrouillard !

Un coup de cur ?

N'hésitez pas à nous contacter par messagerie ou à appeler Sylvie Hanesse au numéro : 06.85.60.47.24

Garde à votre domicile possible durant vos absences par des personnes sérieuses et expérimentées.
Adoption sous contrat associatif. Vous pouvez également consulter nos conditions d'adoption en cliquant sur le lien suivant: https://www.facebook.com/lavoiefeline - La Voie Féline
La voie Féline vous accompagne durant tout le processus d'adoption et continue d'être à vos côtés si besoin durant toute la vie de l'animal.

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop mimi

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------

